# Health, Food and Food Industry Documentaries



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

Do you have any food documentaries you've found informative?

I've recently lost 45 pounds (yay me! =^_^=) and am working on losing a total of 130. I've found a few to be quite helpful to help me realize how packaging can be incredibly deceptive - which I always knew it could be, I was just surprised at just how many times I had personally been deceived and how many traps I've personally fallen into in the past simply out of ignorance, and love documentaries as a way to help me arm myself with knowledge and find new directions to explore in my quest to expand my knowledge base and charge forward towards success. So far, it's been working quite well, and I'd love to see what else is out there that I've not yet stumbled across.

No, I don't believe everything in the documentaries, I do look into things quite a bit before deciding what path to take for myself. At the end of the day, I do find some approaches to be gimicky, but I still find documentaries which support them to be interesting from an idea gathering point of view - don't exactly have to agree with them.

Here are some of the ones I've liked and found interesting, regardless of whether I put the ideas into practice:
Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead
The Men Who Made Us Fat (this one has a good soundtrack with Muse, The Smiths and New Order *dances around*)
The Men Who Made Us Thin 
Food Matters
Vegucated (this one has some pretty awful slaughterhouse footage and is imo vegan propaganda, but interesting none-the-less. I just skip the slaughterhouse footage. I will give it extra credit in that it gives very fair warning before getting into that footage, though)
Farmageddon
Frankensteer (I spent most of this one with a pillow in my lap and my fingers over my ears waiting for super graphic slaughter footage and was pleasantly surprised not to have needed it. It does show dead cattle, but none actually being killed. Yes, I'm a bit of a pansy and can't watch animals in pain, getting abused or getting killed. I'm ok with this.)

What are your favourites on and/or off this list? Do you have any other ones not mentioned on the list that are worth a go?


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

Of course I have to put Fat Head. I've lost almost 100 pounds (and still going) since I first watched Fat Head almost two years ago. It changed my life. It's free to watch on Hulu.


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

Devin87 said:


> Of course I have to put Fat Head. I've lost almost 100 pounds (and still going) since I first watched Fat Head almost two years ago. It changed my life. It's free to watch on Hulu.


ou... Fat Head... is that the one where the guy loses weight by eating McDonalds for a month as an answer to SuperSize Me?


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

EmileeArsenic said:


> ou... Fat Head... is that the one where the guy loses weight by eating McDonalds for a month as an answer to SuperSize Me?


Yup.


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

Devin87 said:


> Yup.


Oh yes, I saw that one and liked it as well. Very interesting.

Also, congratulations on your 100 pound weight loss! That's nothing short of amazing, go you!


----------



## Husgark (Nov 14, 2012)

It's not really a documentary, and more of a lecture. However "Sugar: The Bitter Truth" by Robert Lustig is a very interesting and relevant lecture on how excessive sugar consumption can affect our bodies, and how it relates to obesity.


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

I found Food.inc very interesting. Not so much about what you should and shouldn't eat but more on the state of the food industry. It triggered me to start buying more locally produced & organic products.

Congrats on your achievement!


----------

